
Not So Anonymous: Bitcoin Exchange Mt. Gox Tightens Identity Requirement - ssclafani
http://www.forbes.com/sites/andygreenberg/2013/05/30/not-so-anonymous-bitcoin-exchange-mt-gox-tightens-identity-requirement/
======
waterlesscloud
The anonymity aspect of bitcoin has always been overplayed. It's possible to
be anonymous, but you'd have to work at it. And the transactions themselves
are in the public record forever, so you've got to _never_ slip up, even years
later. Good luck.

The most interesting news today was the interview by American Banker with the
head of FinCen. The questions are pretty probing, and they get some
interesting answers.

[http://www.americanbanker.com/issues/178_104/fincen-
chief-q-...](http://www.americanbanker.com/issues/178_104/fincen-chief-q-and-
a-what-we-expect-from-digital-currency-
firms-1059485-1.html?zkPrintable=1&nopagination=1)

~~~
deoxxa
I've always found that interesting. Sometimes you look at a dollar and think
"where has this been?" - with bitcoin you can answer that question as far back
as "who created this money" (to various degrees of pleasure or dismay.)

~~~
brazzy
In most cases the question makes no sense, as bitcoins do not have identity.

------
afreak
This is not really a surprise. If MtGox expects to survive as a business (if
it can at all), then it will need to start tightening up the rules or else it
will suffer the fate of not following regulation.

------
bdcravens
After the big Mt. Gox hack in 2011, in order to get my funds out, I had to
send a photocopy of my ID to be verified (pretty sure there were other
mechanisms, but that one seemed the one with the least friction). I'm a bit
surprised that there's any expectation of anonymity with Bitcoin if you're not
100% non-fiat.

------
theboywho
I think every journalist willing to write about bitcoin should know by now
that mtgox security or anonymity issues has nothing to do with Bitcoin (I mean
who is at Forbes and doesn't do his homework ?). This is another article that
proves Forbes is clearly lobbying against Bitcoin.

Bitcoin is intended to be an anonymous decentralized solution for buying and
selling stuff, you shouldn't be exchanging it for fiat money in the first
place, but if you want to do so, of course you can, but then that's your own
problem, not bitcoin's.

Forbes clearly doesn't want bitcoin to make it. They are saying it loud and
clear by writing misleading articles.

------
hkmurakami
I wonder what fraction of (1) the trade traffic, and (2) Bitcoin asset
ownership cares deeply about the anonymity aspect of bitcoin.

As a corollary, I wonder what fraction of each would stop using bitcoin as a
result.

~~~
bnferguson
I think those that use Mt Gox aren't so concerned with anonymity. They've had
some level of verification for a couple of years.

For those that are concerned with it, they use other means.

------
lucb1e
Sending an identity card (including social security number), proof or
residence, and lots of personal details was not enough yet? Didn't have to do
any of this on Bitcoin-central, that's why I don't use gox anymore.

------
yason
There's still no substitute for cash when you need true anonymity. How long
till cash is made illegal?

~~~
PeterisP
Large amounts of cash are already either non-anonymous or illegal in most of
western world - i.e., prove and record your identity along the cash deal, or
else.

------
drivebyacct2
Sigh. MtGox != Bitcoin. It's so painful to the community and cause to
perpetuate this sad meme. I for one welcome whatever might make MtGox more
reliable until someone else competent comes along.

~~~
verroq
I'm sure the other exchanges will soon follow suit. Since MtGox is responsible
most of the bitcoin trades it might as well be Bitcoin.

~~~
oleganza
Even if MtGox handled 100% of USD-BTC trades, it is still not Bitcoin. Many
more transactions are happening on Blockchain that has nothing to do with
MtGox or any other currency exchange.

